# Procedure for Driving Licence for Indian Driver in Sydney



## krishireddy (Jan 18, 2012)

Hello frenz,

I am planning to move to Sydney in Jan 2013. Got my 175 PR in June 2012.

Need some help from fellow expats already in Sydney regarding Driving Licence. I have a valid 4 Wheeler Licence in India (Andhra Pradesh) and have been using it since last 4 years.

I understand as new residents of NSW we would be allowed to drive for 3 months using my Indian Licence. Do i need to convert this to an Internation Driving licence in my region or is it OK if i carry my Indian Licence and drive in Sydney ?

After 3 months however I would be giving a Driving test in Sydney for a Drivers Licence in Sydney.

Pls correct me if i missed any points...

Thanks in advance,
Krish


----------



## ramanan (Jan 27, 2012)

I also wanted to know this. Is it enough if I convert my local licence to international licence here in my country or is it mandatory that we go through another licencing procedure there?


----------



## krishireddy (Jan 18, 2012)

Request senior xpat members to comment.
Thnx in advance !!!!


----------



## nityak148 (Jul 3, 2012)

krishireddy said:


> Hello frenz,
> 
> I am planning to move to Sydney in Jan 2013. Got my 175 PR in June 2012.
> 
> ...


once you arrive sydney, you can drive for 3 months on ur indian driving licence. So you have a span of 3months to get ur Au licence


----------



## TKB (Jul 25, 2012)

I have Indian Driving license from 2002 , but on 2002 i have only Two Wheeler driving license, but from April 2011 I have 4 wheeler license. So its been only 1 year 6 months i have 4 Wheeler license. I want to apply for Driving license in Sydney, I am permanent Resident. 
Will they look for start Date of license (i.e.2002)
or 
will they look for start date of my 4 wheeler license (April 2011).

Am i eligible for Full Driving license in NSW.?


----------



## msonalkar (Nov 14, 2012)

For NSW license you will find Govt site below very useful. Visitors to NSW. 

Regards


----------



## Pete_sampras (Nov 13, 2012)

As mentioned in earlier posts, you have 3 months to take the Driving licence test. If you fail, they will give you a 'P' licences with which you can drive only when accompanied by a full license holder. it takes about 2-3 years to get a full license in Australia if you fail to get the license with in 3 months. So once you are in Australia, take the test as many times as possible and get a full license with in 3 months. 

The second option is, if you have DL from western countries (there are about 60 countries, you can find list in NSW website), then they will transfer your license instantly without any test or exam  Luckily i had a US DL so got a NSW license without a test :tongue1:


----------



## Pete_sampras (Nov 13, 2012)

Small Update, if you fail the Drive test, you would be given 'L' learner's license with which you can only drive if accompanied by a full license holder. You can give any number of Drive test to get a Full License


----------

